# Remington 700 Recall



## stevetarget (Aug 1, 2014)

Has anyone completed the recall? Anyone have any comments on the turn around time?
 I don't want to send my rifles back to them in there crappy card board boxes and they wont let me send just the trigger.


----------



## panhead501 (Aug 2, 2014)

I completed the recall.  I believe the email they sent said 2 to 3 weeks turn around time.  It took about 5 weeks.  I expected that.  I beefed up the shipping box a little with paper padding and cardboard.  They shipped it back in the same type box with no extra padding but it arrived in good shape.  My trigger was set at 4.1 lbs according to my scale and no noticeable creep.  I like it lighter but want to shoot it some before I do any adjusting.


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 2, 2014)

My gunstore has always given me empty shipping boxes, which I can make fit with a little padding and bubble wrap.  Never had an issue.


----------



## stevetarget (Aug 3, 2014)

thanks for the info panhead501.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 3, 2014)

The box came to me damaged pretty bad and since I really like the results of this build, I'm gonna take my chances with it. My trigger is at 1.5 lbs. and their minimum is 4.


----------



## theGreenAggie (Aug 5, 2014)

Mine arrived at the manufacturer about 3 or 4 weeks ago.  I called for an update last week, and they said to expect completion by October.


----------



## Triggerfinger_4 (Aug 7, 2014)

What triggers were they recalling?


----------



## theGreenAggie (Aug 13, 2014)

Triggerfinger_4 said:


> What triggers were they recalling?



XMP triggers only:

http://www.remington.com/pages/news...all-notice-Remington-model700-modelseven.aspx


----------



## Deer huntin Barber (Aug 13, 2014)

I sent mine five weeks ago. An e-mail stated allow 12 weeks for completion. Club member sent his in May, was told 2-3 weeks and received rifle back on the fifth week. Are they changing the trigger to a minimum 4 lbs.? Also, will you still be able to adjust trigger to a lighter weight after recall?


----------



## stevetarget (Sep 2, 2014)

*Yes*

They are supposed to just remove some extra glue from the trigger housing. Everything should remain the same regarding weight of pull and travel, the adjustment should still work too. (This is whAt I read, I still have not sent mine in)


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Sep 3, 2014)

I was told 12 weeks or longer on mine


----------

